# General > Genealogy >  Campbell in Murkel

## cathy.wilson35

Through family lore i have learned that there used to be an elderly lady who lived in Murkel whom had a book containing rather substantial information on the Campbell family history. She would have lived near my grandmother and her parents John & Isabella Campbell. Unfortunately my grandmother cannot remember the lady's name. I would dearly love to find this lady as the information she has would prove very fruitful to my research, and it is always good to get in touch with a relative. If anyone has any idea whom this lady might be your help would be very appreciated

Regards Cathy.

----------


## r.rackstraw

Billy Campbell, West Murkle, might be able to help you.

----------


## cathy.wilson35

> Billy Campbell, West Murkle, might be able to help you.


Thank you - i will look into it  :Smile:

----------

